# One Week Later...



## deadlypeanutboy (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought I'd post these pictures I took just 6 days after my last post to show just how fast these little guys can start to take off. The pictures from the last post were taken on 6/7/10 and all of these were taken 6/13. 










This is row of smaller variety pumpkins (Sugar Pie, Baby Boo, and Jack Be Little). Last week they were seedlings without the tiniest of true leaves. Now they’ve started to run. 










Here is the row of heirloom variety (Musque de Provence, Jarrahdale, Great White). Again, the true leaves are growing nice and large. It gets interested to note the big differences between the leaf shapes of the different species. 










This is one of the Howden Biggie mounds. As you can see, they are getting really large. In just 6 days, we went from seedlings to plants sporting 6 in. diameter leaves. The mounds are already starting to look a touch crowded, so I am going to thin the mounds out to two plants each today and then let them start to grow down of the mounds. I'll be sure to keep posting pics when they become available. 

Again, if anybody has any comments or helpful hints, I would very grateful for any advice you might have.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You know, I have this one area in my yard that is always trouble. Your blog has inspired me to plan a pumpkin patch there next year


----------

